# He's making a list, He's checking it twice



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 13, 2018)

Tis the season.

Anyone not had a call from a Blues Coach yet?


----------



## MWN (Dec 13, 2018)

Sadly, the Blues have yet to call my son in yet.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

MWN said:


> Sadly, the Blues have yet to call my son in yet.


your too? ill keep waiting


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 13, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Tis the season.
> 
> Anyone not had a call from a Blues Coach yet?


There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be closing. (old movie reference)


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 13, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be selling.


You mean ABS?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You mean ABS?


Nope. ABC, Always Be Closing 

but best Avoid Bad Company


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 13, 2018)

Pretty 


Not_that_Serious said:


> Nope. ABC, Always Be Closing
> 
> but best Avoid Bad Company


Pretty sure Always Be Selling is ABS! Now let me get back to my coffee.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 13, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be closing. (old movie reference)


Coffee is for closers!


----------



## equipo (Dec 13, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be closing. (old movie reference)


...great reference!  I just can't remember if it's from Glengarry GlenRoss or Boiler Room?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Dec 13, 2018)

equipo said:


> ...great reference!  I just can't remember if it's from Glengarry GlenRoss or Boiler Room?


Boiler Room, a must watch!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 13, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be closing. (old movie reference)


Nice use of that edit button. ABE Always Be Editing


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Coffee is for closers!


if they close they get sprinkles


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Dec 13, 2018)

equipo said:


> ...great reference!  I just can't remember if it's from Glengarry GlenRoss or Boiler Room?


It's originally from Glengarry Glen Ross.........from Alec Baldwin and his brass balls


----------



## USA_SOCCER_1 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Coffee is for closers!


Another good line goes something like this:  “ #1 closer gets a trip to Hawaii, #2 closer gets a set of steak knives, #3 closer gets FIRED!”


----------



## transplant (Dec 13, 2018)

Great movie - don't watch with the kids around!


----------



## MWN (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey!!!! Let's keep this thread on track, the subject is the "Blues" not some movie about telemarketers.  This is youth soccer, always remember:

 "We are on a mission from God."
  ~ Elwood, Blues Brothers


----------



## transplant (Dec 13, 2018)

MWN said:


> Hey!!!! Let's keep this thread on track, the subject is the "Blues" not some movie about telemarketers.  This is youth soccer, always remember:







This is absolutely about youth soccer!  Switch out the jacket and tie to a track suit and this is the speech from a DOC to their coaches.  "A.I.D.A.  - you have parents to talk to! Get out there before they pull away!"


----------



## timbuck (Dec 13, 2018)

You need the seasonal version.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 14, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Nope. ABC, Always Be Closing
> 
> but best Avoid Bad Company


I dunno there pretty good live, not young lads anymore but they still can rock out for couple hours.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 14, 2018)

MWN said:


> Sadly, the Blues have yet to call my son in yet.


LAFC Chelsea blues had some very good boys teams back in the day and there fued with CSL started the whole expansion of affiliates and leagues that we have today. 

Evenutally I think they morphed into LA premier FC but Chivas USA took many of the academy players and the LAFC name is now with the MLS club.


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 14, 2018)

jpeter said:


> LAFC Chelsea blues had some very good boys teams back in the day and there fued with CSL started the whole expansion of affiliates and leagues that we have today.
> 
> Evenutally I think they morphed into LA premier FC but Chivas USA took many of the academy players and the LAFC name is now with the MLS club.


It's almost as if you took various bits of information and cobbled it all together to create your own misinformed reality???  Your first sentence is especially interesting. Where did you get that information?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 14, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> It's almost as if you took various bits of information and cobbled it all together to create your own misinformed reality???  Your first sentence is especially interesting. Where did you get that information?


Did'nt get the info, lived it.

LAFC Chelsea was a pasadena club with Don Sheppard, President.

The partnership with a professional club Chelsea caused a fued with coast soccer league and our top teams left the league to play in the now disbanded LA futbol league.  After that one season playing up some players were recuited to play with Chivas USA like my son.

Here you go, next time check your info before you go all misinformed


----------



## El Clasico (Dec 14, 2018)

You clearly lived in your own little bubble and think a little too much of yourself.  Both of those leagues were already in existence during the course of the events that you describe. That small, very small, event had very little, to absolutely nothing to do with the "whole expansion of affiliates and leagues that we have today". You give yourself and your little club too much credit. In fact, you don't even really have your genders correct.  All this expansion and affiliates has more to do with the girls than the boys. Its all money driven and the girls pay more than the boys.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 14, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> You clearly lived in your own little bubble and think a little too much of yourself.  Both of those leagues were already in existence during the course of the events that you describe. That small, very small, event had very little, to absolutely nothing to do with the "whole expansion of affiliates and leagues that we have today". You give yourself and your little club too much credit. In fact, you don't even really have your genders correct.  All this expansion and affiliates has more to do with the girls than the boys. Its all money driven and the girls pay more than the boys.


What?  I'm a parent that was involved they had a older son that was playing during that time that's it. 

Little Club,  bubble, giving myself credit I don't know where you came up with all that stuff?

Maybe you just weren't around at the time or knew what was really happened, too bad the old board links are gone but that fued was a major topic and everything changed after that including scdsl, 3+ team allowed, professional affiliates, etc.   Would have these changes been made? or later if not for the intial fight/fued among CSL & LAFC  Chelsea?  in my opinion yes would have happen but at a later time.  If you don't agree that fine doesn't really matter either way but had everything to do with my olders son jounery playing youth soccer.


----------



## tabletop (Dec 14, 2018)

Based on my memory of the CSL feud which led to the creation of the SCDSL, it did have a lot to do with Chelsea and Cosmos West and it was the boys teams that were specifically involved.

This thread has gone in 2 unexpected directions.  Back to poaching.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

jpeter said:


> What?  I'm a parent that was involved they had a older son that was playing during that time that's it.
> 
> Little Club,  bubble, giving myself credit I don't know where you came up with all that stuff?
> 
> Maybe you just weren't around at the time or knew what was really happened, too bad the old board links are gone but that fued was a major topic and everything changed after that including scdsl, 3+ team allowed, professional affiliates, etc.   Would have these changes been made? or later if not for the intial fight/fued among CSL & LAFC  Chelsea?  in my opinion yes would have happen but at a later time.  If you don't agree that fine doesn't really matter either way but had everything to do with my olders son jounery playing youth soccer.


I remember that CSL tried to act like the big-kid bully on the block but metaphorically got kicked in the nuts.


----------



## focomoso (Dec 14, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Coffee is for closers!


FTW!!!


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 15, 2018)

This thread gets the award for the most frequent and creative tangential and disjointed wanderings from the original topic.  Very entertaining but probably a bit frustrating for the OP.


----------



## outside! (Dec 15, 2018)

focomoso said:


> FTW!!!


How is Frank The Welder involved?


----------



## jpeter (Dec 15, 2018)

outside! said:


> How is Frank The Welder involved?


I dunno but my kid was great full to santa "for the win" when the yeti brought his new Frank designed  bike to the stadium


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 19, 2018)

jpeter said:


> I dunno but my kid was great full to santa "for the win" when the yeti brought his new Frank designed  bike to the stadium


Fat tire bikes are all the rage. Riding on a 4.8 tire is almost cheating but you really suffer on the climbs. They just had the Fat Tire state championships and will having the WC in Crested Butte next month. Need those fat tires to ride in the snow.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Fat tire bikes are all the rage. Riding on a 4.8 tire is almost cheating but you really suffer on the climbs. They just had the Fat Tire state championships and will having the WC in Crested Butte next month. Need those fat tires to ride in the snow.


Rolling fatties!!!   (Oops wrong thread)


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 19, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Rolling fatties!!!   (Oops wrong thread)







Speaking of fatties...


----------



## jpeter (Dec 19, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Rolling fatties!!!   (Oops wrong thread)


----------



## jpeter (Dec 19, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Speaking of fatties...


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Dec 20, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be closing. (old movie reference)


I would have gone with Coffee is for Closers, the Blues is for Losers.....


----------



## forsomuch (Dec 21, 2018)

equipo said:


> ...great reference!  I just can't remember if it's from Glengarry GlenRoss or Boiler Room?


Definitely Glengarry Glenross


----------



## forsomuch (Dec 21, 2018)

USA_SOCCER_1 said:


> Another good line goes something like this:  “ #1 closer gets a trip to Hawaii, #2 closer gets a set of steak knives, #3 closer gets FIRED!”


First place is a Cadillac...


----------



## toucan (Jan 3, 2019)

OK.  Back to "poaching."  Personally, I don't see anything wrong with approaching a parent about having his or her daughter switch teams; especially if the team she would be going to is a far more competitive team than the one she already plays for.  That girl is being offered more competition during practices and games, with a more focused group of players.  For families who value competition, I think that the "poacher" is doing them a favor by reaching out.  For those who value other things above competitiveness (playing with friends, loyalty, playing locally ... etc ...), it's easy enough for a parent to say "thanks, but we're happy where we are."


----------



## Jonathan David Jacobs (Jan 4, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it.  ABC.........always be closing. (old movie reference)



Put down the coffee!!!! Coffee is for closers!!!


----------

